# 2014 Wilier zero 7



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

Do any of you wilier owners know if the 2014 zero 7 has internal routing for a DI2 setup?


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

Samfujiabq said:


> Do any of you wilier owners know if the 2014 zero 7 has internal routing for a DI2 setup?


Disregard,,I've got the answer


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Samfujiabq said:


> Disregard,,I've got the answer


I would love to hear the answer if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

The zero 9 only comes with external routing to save on weight.The cento 1 SR comes with internal so I'm getting that one.Its gonna be my bucket list bike so I want it all my way and I want DI2.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Samfujiabq said:


> The zero 9 only comes with external routing to save on weight.The cento 1 SR comes with internal so I'm getting that one.Its gonna be my bucket list bike so I want it all my way and I want DI2.


That's too funny, I chose the Cento 1 SR as well for this season. I started out looking for an aero road bike, but found that I liked the Cento 1 SR much more. Team United Healthcare is riding the Cento 1 SR this year and there are some nice pictures of their bikes out on training rides in 
race ready condition on their website or the thread I started over in the Bikes and Frames section of RBR (and then there were three).


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> That's too funny, I chose the Cento 1 SR as well for this season. I started out looking for an aero road bike, but found that I liked the Cento 1 SR much more. Team United Healthcare is riding the Cento 1 SR this year and there are some nice pictures of their bikes out on training rides in
> race ready condition on their website or the thread I started over in the Bikes and Frames section of RBR (and then there were three).


Cool,I'll check them both out,,and I hope I can ask a few questions along the way with mine,,thanks


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Samfujiabq said:


> Cool,I'll check them both out,,and I hope I can ask a few questions along the way with mine,,thanks


No problem at all, here's some stuff to look at now if you like:

UnitedHealthcare Pro Cycling Team - Follow the Blue Train

Peloton

Wilier Triestina Cento1SR review - BikeRadar

Wilier Cento1 SR 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> No problem at all, here's ome stuff to look at now if you like:
> 
> UnitedHealthcare Pro Cycling Team - Follow the Blue Train
> 
> ...


One more:

Happy New Year from the UHC Pro Cycling Team! - YouTube


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Rashadabd said:


> That's too funny, I chose the Cento 1 SR as well for this season. I started out looking for an aero road bike, but found that I liked the Cento 1 SR much more. Team United Healthcare is riding the Cento 1 SR this year and there are some nice pictures of their bikes out on training rides in
> race ready condition on their website or the thread I started over in the Bikes and Frames section of RBR (and then there were three).


Call me a old fuddydutty but you will pry my "simple" Cento 1 from my cold dead hands lol.


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

That's great!It makes me more excited about receiving mine,I'm sure I'll be very satisfied after all the reading I've done on all of the Italian bikes.


----------

